# Koi sieht aus als ob er gleich platzt, kennt jemand sowas?



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo, einer unserer beiden Kois (ca. 2 Jahre alt) sieht merkwürdig dick aus, sowohl von oben wie auch von der Seite gesehen, hauptsächlich im hinteren unteren Bereich, und zwar so schlimm dass ich manchmal befürchte dass er platzt! Er verhält sich auch anders, er liegt fast die ganze Zeit in ca. 50cm Wassertiefe an einem Pflanzkasten. Manchmal schwimmt er noch, aber dann hat er meistens eine leichte Schräglage, mal nach links, mal nach rechts. 
Die Kois sind ca. 17-19 cm lang, leben mit 20 Goldfische in einem 8000 liter Teich, Wasserwerte waren vor 2 Wochen pH 8,2 / KH 5,6° dH / Nitrit nicht nachweisbar. Gefüttert wird nur an wärmeren Tagen, und auch nur sehr wenig, Wassertemperatur im Moment bei 10-12° C.
Leider habe ich im Moment keine Digitalkamera zur Hand, aber wenn jemand Fotos braucht kann ich mir eine leihen.
Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus für Tipps!
Jan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jan, 

Für Koi haben wir hier eine Extra Rubrik. 

Nach Deiner Beschreibung würde ich auf eine Enzündung der Schwimmblase tippen. Ist eine nicht gerade seltene Krankheit bei jungen Koi im Frühjahr. Evtl. Bauchwassersucht, wenn ihm die Augen rausstehen und die Schuppen abstehen würden. Davon hast Du aber nichts geschrieben und somit tippe ich auf Schwimmblasenentzündung. Wird wohl schon zu spät sein, Du kannst aber folgendes probieren: 

Behandlung: 
Du nimmst den Fisch aus dem Teich. Der Fisch sollte für ca. eine Woche in ein Behandlungsbecken mit sehr niedrigem Wasserstand, damit er beim schwimmen nicht viel Kraft verbraucht und nicht an Erschöpfung stirbt. Anschließend erhöst Du die Wassertemperatur langsam aber stetig bis auf min. 20 °C. Dies verbessert das Immunsystem des Fisches und der Genesungsprozess läuft. Ein leichtes Aufsalzen des Wassers mit jodfreiem Salz kann in solch einem Fall dem Fisch bei der Atmung sehr helfen. 
Wichtig: Das Wasser für das Behandlungsbecken aus dem Teich entnehmen und den Fisch gleich mit umsetzen. Es darf kein Wassertemperaturunterschied entstehen. Dies wäre bei einer Schwimmblasenentzündung das schnelle AUS. 
Viel Glück und Ergebnis bitte mitteilen. 

Ohne Fotos ist das alles nur ein Verdacht. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo r.t., danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich werde den Koi mal in einem Maurerkübel setzen. Sind 10-15 cm Wasserhöhe i.O.?
Und soll erst nach einer Woche die Temperatur erhöht werden, oder lieber sofort (natürlich ganz langsam). Ich habe mir gedacht den Kübel erst einen Tag in der Waschküche und dann in einem wärmeren Raum zu stellen und somit die Wassertemperatur bis auf 20° zu erhöhen.
Und ab wann kann ich das Salz dazugeben, und wieviel?
Gibt es noch andere Medikamente die hier den Fisch helfen könnten?

Jan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo 
An eine Schwimmblasenentzündung kann ich nicht glauben,
davon wird kein Koi dick.
Stimmt das Alter, oder ist der Koi älter?
Wenn er älter ist,dann würde ich auf Laich tippen.
Aber ein Foto wäre hilfreich.Das Umsetzen in einen Speiskübel
für länger wird nicht viel bringen.Ein Salzbad ca 15 min. kann dem Tier
 bei der Osmose helfen.Wie sind die Wasserwerte?
Auf www.paulskoiseite.de steht einiges über eine Salzbehandlung.
paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

*Hallo*

Hallo,
hätte da noch ne frage,
sieht es bei den koi so aus als ob die schuppen wie bei einem tannenzapfen abstehen?
Gruß Stephan

Sorry frage war ja schon


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Wäre es möglich ein reines Pflanzenbecken (vorrausgesetz es ist recht flach) auf zu salzen und als genesungsbecken zu nehmen???
Dann könnte man den Fisch auch über einen etwas längeren Zeitraum da drin lassen......

Wie sieht es mit dem behandeln von Verpilzungen aus???
Heilt das schnell wieder im Salzbad ab,hat es überhaupt einen Sinn,sollte man bei kleinen ansetzen( / Verdacht auf Verpilzung ) den fisch in ein salzbad setzten...???

Ich frage das nur so weil ich schonmal ein Fisch den ich in einem Naturgewässer sah erlöst habe ,da der Körper fast komplett verpilzt war,die flossenstrahlen waren die einzigen überbleibsel der schwanzflosse, weiter möchte ich das nicth beschreiben.....
Deswegen würde ich das gern vorbeugend erfahren ob und wie ein behandlung bei Verpilzung möglich ist


Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,

Süsswasserpflanzen und Salzwasser ? - Kommt nicht gut.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe heutemittag mal mit dem dicken Fisch unseren Händler aufgesucht. Laut dem Händler ist es in keinem Fall Bauchwassersucht, dass würde dann anders aussehen, und der Fisch stirbt ja relativ schnell. Meine Frau meint jedoch, dass der Fisch schon seit einigen Wochen dicker ist, aber weil das Wasser relativ trübe war hat man das nur selten richtig sehen können. Auch die Augen sehen normal aus, nicht trübe oder herausgequollen. Ach die Schuppen (er hat nur ganz wenige) liegen alle an, und er bemerkte noch, dass an den Flossenansätzen keine Rötung vorhanden ist, worauf dass deuten sollte weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Er tippt vielleicht auf Verstopfung, ganz vielleicht wäre auch ein Tumor denkbar, aber eine ansteckende Krankheit schließt er so gut wie aus. Wir haben alle Fische schon seit fast einem Jahr im Teich, es ist danach keiner von außen dazugekommen, alle anderen Fische sind so wie ich es sehe gesund. Daher schließt er etwas ansteckendes eigentlich aus. 
Vielleicht ist auch einfach dieser Fisch dicker als andere, sowas würde es bei uns Menschen ja auch geben.
Er meinte, wir sollten den Koi wieder in den Teich setzen, aber weiterhin beobachten. Er ist jetzt auch munterer, schwimmt wieder mehr rum, und frisst auch. Ich hoffe mal, dass das so richtig war.
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Tipps!

Jan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

@Stefan:
Klar,reine Süßwasserpflanzen gehen dann natürlich nicht.Aber es gibt ja auch Wasserpflanzen die in oder an den Brackwasserregionen (Mischwasser) wachsen
War ja auch nur so eine Idee......

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

*Bauchwassersucht*

Hallo,
ich wollte nur sagen das ein Koi der Bauchwassersucht hat nicht unbedingt sterben muß!!!!
Es gibt zwei varianten von Bauchwassersucht eine die sehr schnell tödlich ist und die eine die nur im frühling auftritt.
die sogenannte frühlingsviräme tritt auf wenn sich das wasser im frühling langsam erwärmt, dabei kann es zu den selben symtomen kommen wie bei der bauchwassersucht die tödlich ist.
der koi muß aber nicht unbedingt eingehen, sondern erholt sich wieder.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2004)

So Jan, 
ich habe jetzt mal eines Deiner Bilder vom "dicken Koi" reingestellt, da es die anderen sicherlich auch interessiert. 
Wenn Du mich fragst ist das Laich. 
Da er aber laut Deinen Angaben erst 2 Jahre alt und nur 19 cm groß ist,  käme dann doch Bauchwassersucht, oder eine extrem vergrößerte Leber in Frage. Aber Du schreibst, er schwimmt wieder mit den anderen. Dann würde ich doch wieder auf Laich tippen. 
Also die Aussage von Deinem Händler, dass es dünne und dicke Menschen gibt und somit auch dünne und dicke Koi, trifft wohl bei diesem Bauch nicht zu. Das hier ist schon extrem dick und hat mit Fett wohl wenig zu tun.  
Mal sehen, war die anderen meinen. 







Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainthanner!

Also bei dem Alter und bei der Größe können wir meiner Meinung nach Laichansatz zu 99,9% ausschließen. Ausserdem wäre das für diese Temperaturen noch viel zu früh (zu dick).
Das er nicht viel rumschwimmt könnte auch mit der Temperatur zusammenhängen. Und was das Sonnen in 50 cm tiefe angeht, er will auf jeden Fall Wärme tanken.

Was jetzt noch interesant wäre, sind andere Wasserwerte Nitrat, Phosphat.
Wieviel Pflanzen sind im Teich?
Wieviele Kois schwimmen bei den 20 Goldies?
Schon einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht?

Fragen über Fragen, die hoffentlich zur leichteren Aufklärung dienen.

Gruz Chris


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Chris, 

ist nicht mein Fisch, hab nur das Bild für janvt eingestellt.   

Jan hat mir gestern übrigens ein neues Bild vom "dicken Fisch" gesendet. 

Hab's mal auf ein vernünftiges Format reduziert. Sieht doch wieder ganz gut aus. 






Also alles erledigt. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo rainthanner,

ja hab ich verrafft!! Natürlich war die Anteort für janvt gedacht.

Ich denk er hat zu früh mit dem Füttern angefangen (noch viel zu kalt Nachts).
Oder zu schwer verdauliches Futter aufgestischt.

Gruz chris


----------

